# In the age of the algorithm, the human gatekeeper is back



## Earion (Jan 22, 2017)

*In the age of the algorithm, the human gatekeeper is back *

Michael Bashkar, _Guardian_, 30 Sept. 2016

The rise of algorithms has been relentless, but we need human input in our world of technological innovations
In Japan they talk about *tsundoku*, or the uneasy feeling of having too many books to read. They also have its solution: a bookshop in Tokyo’s Ginza that sells only one book at a time.​


----------

